# (SuSE) Switching from KDE -> GNOME



## Xko (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey,

I was wandering how easy (and can it be done) to switch from using KDE 3.2 to GNOME and how i would go about it.

Is there an option somewhere...?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Assuming that you've installed the Gnome packages, just logoff, and when you get the login box, choose Gnome from the dropdown list. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Xko (Sep 29, 2004)

hmmm, dammit, don't think i did.

is there a way to download and install it?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Open up YAST, pop in your install CD's or DVD, and run the Install software option from YAST. It'll run for a bit and then you should be set. Just do a search for "gnome" and it should find everything for you. Or do it through the regular way.


----------



## Xko (Sep 29, 2004)

Hmm that simple! - thanks a lot for that.

I'll give it a bash later on.

Thanks again Skie!


----------



## Xko (Sep 29, 2004)

ok, i've now installed everything for gnome that i can find.

but upon logging in i don't get any option to use gnome in the drop down menus...


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

I can't seem to find the config file that would handle this. This was always handled by the installer for me so I never gave it a second thought. 

Perhaps someone else knows the answer?


----------



## Xko (Sep 29, 2004)

no probs skie, thanks for your time and effort...


----------



## onemanstudfarm (Oct 24, 2004)

*Gnome Login*

Hi,

If you've installed the gnome packages then it will appear in the list you get when clicking on the "menu" button in KDM (the screen where you type in your username and password).

In YAST click the add / remove programs, and in the top left select "Package Groups" then just select the GNOME entry in the tree on the left. Selecting it there will cause it to select all packages under gnome. Then you know you got it all installed :winkgrin:


----------



## Xko (Sep 29, 2004)

I read on another Linux forum that GNOME is not available on the Personal Edition of SuSE, only the Pro Edition.

In that case then i won't be able to get it as i'm running the Personal Edition.

But surely i can get it and install it...? :sigh:


----------

